# Winchester small pistol magnum primers



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Are the only primers I can find right now? What are they used for? Can I reload them in 9mm, 40 cal? Or are they for like 357 magnum? 

I have googled it and seen where some guys say no way in 9mm and other say start low and work up, what do you all think?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if that is all i had i would use them but like was said before start low and work up. on the other hand if you have some small rifle primers use them. they can work for small pistol primers. you can also use the bench rest primers.
how many primers you need right now?


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I would like to get a thousand I am just starting to reload but can't find supplies.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/cci-prim ... and-rifle/


----------

